# Can spouses combine SPG points?



## luv_maui (Apr 21, 2007)

Can spouses combine/transfer SPG points to each other?  If so, how do you do this?  Together we can combine for another airline bonus of 5000, otherwise we would each need to earn another 10000 points.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 21, 2007)

luv_maui said:


> Can spouses combine/transfer SPG points to each other?  If so, how do you do this?  Together we can combine for another airline bonus of 5000, otherwise we would each need to earn another 10000 points.




Robin's AMEX SPG card is tied to my SPG account even though the card is solely in her name.  I do not know about SPs obtained from other sources.


----------



## nell (Apr 22, 2007)

According to my manual:

"Starwood Vacation Ownership Owners may transfer Starpoints between two designated Starwood Vacation Ownership Preferred Guest accounts, regardless of whether or not the residential mailing address is the same on both accounts."

I thought I had read that you could transfer points to another account held by an immediate family member (whether or not they are an SVO Preferred Guest or not) , but I can't find anything about it.

Jonelle


----------



## Denise L (Apr 22, 2007)

From spg.com Membership section:

2.5. Starpoints may be transferred between two designated Program accounts sharing the same residential mailing address with the exception of Starwood Vacation Ownership Preferred Guest accounts. Starwood Vacation Ownership Owners (“Owners”) may transfer Starpoints between two designated Starwood Vacation Ownership Preferred Guest accounts, regardless of whether the accounts have the same residential mailing address.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 22, 2007)

there are many times you see a resale being offered with x amount of starpoints with the deal. so they can transfer the starpoints from one svo to another svo,at a different address.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 22, 2007)

pointsjunkie said:
			
		

> there are many times you see a resale being offered with x amount of starpoints with the deal. so they can transfer the starpoints from one svo to another svo,at a different address.



I've seen a lot of erroneous information in ads.  For instance, the owner of the unit I am currently buying on the resale market initially advertised the great flexibility of the SVO system, including being able to convert to StarPoints to stay at "hotels around the world." 

Later, when we determined that resale owners do not get this flexibility, she offered to transfer 240k StarPoints to me to compensate for losing the StarOptions Conversion ability + another 80k if I paid the 2008 MFs.  I would have taken her up on that, but she called SPG and they said for a transfer the 2 parties had to live at the same address.  She then offered to change her address to mine to accomodate the transaction, but I declined because of the risk of being audited and having both of our accounts closed for fraudulent activity.


----------



## duke (Apr 22, 2007)

Denise L said:


> From spg.com Membership section:
> 
> 2.5.  Starwood Vacation Ownership Owners (“Owners”) may transfer Starpoints between two designated Starwood Vacation Ownership Preferred Guest accounts, regardless of whether the accounts have the same residential mailing address.




What does this mean?
What is a Starwood Vacation Ownership Preferred Guest account? 
And how is it differnt froma SPG account?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 22, 2007)

duke said:


> What does this mean?
> What is a Starwood Vacation Ownership Preferred Guest account?
> And how is it differnt froma SPG account?


These are SPG accounts that are linked to SVO accounts.


----------

